# Whelen Strobes Issue



## jadyejr (Nov 29, 2008)

Hey! 

Gonna see if I can get some help with an issue I'm having with my strobes...

I just got the strobes, and they are used 90W.... I think I know where the problem is but I just want to make sure.... I installed 2 in the rear today, and I'm going to finish it up this weekend and install 2 in the front. 

The strobes come on fine, the pattern do their thing for like 10 seconds than one of the strobes stops blinking like it should, and than stops all together until i turn it off and than back on.... 

I have them running from an unused fuse box under the dash above the accelerator pedal... Would it be better to run straight from the battery to the switch instead? It does make my radio lights go dim with only the two strobes, and would this cause my pattern to get jacked up....

Also, I'm running a generic 50A switch, since the system didn't come with a switch, and that was the biggest I could find....... Should I look for a bigger one?


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Run power and ground to a dedicated "battery source" with an inline fuse (cannot remember which size at this time). Also the ground should be to the battery as well. When you extend the power and ground wires they need to be much larger gauge than what the factory pig tail is. 
T.J.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

What is the "unused fuseblock" you are referring to? What is the model number of the Power Supply? What size fuse are you using for the power supply? Where is the Power Supply grounded?

If you are activating the strobes and it is affecting ANYTHING in the vehicle, stop using them immediately because you have shorted out or overloaded some factory circuit.


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

its probobly a csp690 if thats the case the power supply needs dedicated power off a 15 amp fuse direct from the battery and has to be grounded well. the switch can pull power off anything. only needs about 1/2 and amp to activate the powersupply. my guess is the power supply is working to hard for power and is shorting out. in that case it will shut down the bank. meaning it cuts power to all six ports.

all whelen power supplys will do that.

all you did is power it wrong.


----------



## Ultra Strobe (Oct 26, 2009)

a 90 watt srobe power supply puts out 15 watts per outlet when all 6 outlets are use and when you only hook up two you are putting 45 watts per strobe tube and all strobes are only rated to handle 30 watts max. You should have your power to battery and the power supply should have seperate control wires to turn on certain outlet the colors should be Green and blue these wire go to your switches if you have any other concerns or need any help give us a call at (815)479-1717 or email at [email protected]
Rob


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Ultra Strobe;862791 said:


> a 90 watt srobe power supply puts out 15 watts per outlet when all 6 outlets are use and when you only hook up two you are putting 45 watts per strobe tube and all strobes are only rated to handle 30 watts max. You should have your power to battery and the power supply should have seperate control wires to turn on certain outlet the colors should be Green and blue these wire go to your switches if you have any other concerns or need any help give us a call at (815)479-1717 or email at [email protected]
> Rob


Rob,
Although your division is correct in theory, you are wrong. Whelen (and any other reputable company) regulates the power on strobe outputs. The most power that will be available on any of Whelen's current power supplies is 25 Watts. If he is running a CSP690, then the outputs are 15 watts each regardless of how many tubes are connected. I wish he would chime in and provide more info so we could be of more help.


----------



## Ultra Strobe (Oct 26, 2009)

SafetyLighting;863050 said:


> Rob,
> Although your division is correct in theory, you are wrong. Whelen (and any other reputable company) regulates the power on strobe outputs. The most power that will be available on any of Whelen's current power supplies is 25 Watts. If he is running a CSP690, then the outputs are 15 watts each regardless of how many tubes are connected. I wish he would chime in and provide more info so we could be of more help.


 My fault wasn't thinking straight


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Honestly...Sounds like a ground fault in that one light. Check you connections also make sure they're tight/dry/clean.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Pirsch;863196 said:


> Honestly...Sounds like a ground fault in that one light. Check you connections also make sure they're tight/dry/clean.


What really concerns me is that it is drawing the voltage down enough to dim the radio backlighting.

Oh and I can't afford healthcare, thanks for the support. :realmad:


----------



## jadyejr (Nov 29, 2008)

Hey guys, i appreciate, I haven't touched the lights yet.... It is a 90 watt newer whelen system... I will get the specifics later when I get to the truck. As far as the switch is concerned, its like a 50A switch, I'm not running a controller at this time, just running alternating corner pattern, all around nothing fancy. I will be getting a controller for it eventually, but until than really just need an on/off switch for them. I think the fuse outlet is plugged into is the one for the rear fogs that they put in the european trucks... I will go ahead and switch it... It runs like clockwork, fine for a minute than the radio starts dimming and the light pattern gets jacked... It has to be the either the ground, or the power, or both, so I will be checking both. I appreciate it!


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

You should not be tapping into any factory circuits. Run a positive wire direct to the battery. Make sure you fuse the wire at the battery. Is there any fuse on the wire right now? You said you tapped into the factory fuse block, but did you add a fuse? Also if you are running the strobes with your truck not running, you are going to have issues. Strobes are very voltage-dependant.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

You also need to make sure you run a proper size wire.


----------



## jadyejr (Nov 29, 2008)

It's a csp690. So I need to place a fuse on the wire as well. Does it really matter since there is a fuse I'm the whelen unit?


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

jadyejr;863379 said:


> It's a csp690. So I need to place a fuse on the wire as well. Does it really matter since there is a fuse I'm the whelen unit?


you need to fuse it right by the battery. Its really easy. Your main power wire from the power supply gos to the switch. The power from the switch gos to the batter where the fuse needs to be installed.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

jadyejr;863379 said:


> It's a csp690. So I need to place a fuse on the wire as well. Does it really matter since there is a fuse I'm the whelen unit?


It matters... put an inline same size amp fuse in... that one will go before the one on the strobe it self. Like others have said... Straight line to the battery that way you don't have to worry about your dedicated fuses.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Well it only matters if you don't want your truck to catch on fire. A fuse will only protect whatever comes after it. So we now know why your radio lights were dimming. 

Make sure you use at least 14 awg GXL wire for both your power and ground. As others stated, place an inline fuse at the battery. A 15 amp fuse will be fine.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

If the truck is in woodale IL as your location suggest i woudl be happy to help you out. Buy some beer and we'll get it fixed.


----------



## jadyejr (Nov 29, 2008)

Dissociative;864087 said:


> If the truck is in woodale IL as your location suggest i woudl be happy to help you out. Buy some beer and we'll get it fixed.


I wish it was in Wood Dale... its in NC for the next couple months....


----------



## Ultra Strobe (Oct 26, 2009)

SafetyLighting;863050 said:


> Rob,
> Although your division is correct in theory, you are wrong. Whelen (and any other reputable company) regulates the power on strobe outputs. The most power that will be available on any of Whelen's current power supplies is 25 Watts. If he is running a CSP690, then the outputs are 15 watts each regardless of how many tubes are connected. I wish he would chime in and provide more info so we could be of more help.


If it is a regulated power supply it will only put limited watts per output but a unregulated supply will put full wattage to each output that is hooked up. Thank you to Safetylighing for making me look into that and now I know that we were both half right.Thanks again.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

jadyejr;864103 said:


> I wish it was in Wood Dale... its in NC for the next couple months....


I'm sure if you get him a plane ticket and put him up he'll fly down with you and fix the thing!


----------

